# Green spotted PLATY!???



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

I have 2 coral reef sunset dwarf platys in my 10 gallon tank for about 2 months now. I just recently intrduced 3 neon tetras to the tank and now i noticed that one of the platys has a green spot next to her pectoral fin. WHats wrong with her? the other platy seems to be doing fine. A week earlier, i had 5 neon tetras in the tank, and the same "infected" platy became very lethargiv and very seldom ate. Ever since I removed 2 neon tetras, the "infected" platy became active again but still has the green spot. What wrong with her? Thank you


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you have pictures?


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

no pic  all i can say is imagine an orange platy with a light green spot on her side


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

... It's really hard to diagnose without a picture... Whats the tank size, water parameters and all of the fish in the tank? Does it looks like there is anything in the dot? Perhaps like a parasite? Check it out, and if it looks like her skin then my best guess is a bacterial infection? Check out your lfs for any fungal / bacterial medication. Also look into some parasite meds just incase.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

i see nothing more than a spot. She appears to be more active now but the spot seems unchanged. its a 10gallon tank. Hard water. I also noticed that the inside of the sides of my tank it looks clouds...like maybe a green algae is growing on the sides


----------

